# Lots of Pics Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had to wait on the right tide and it paid huge today. First three hours and no fish caught. But I went to a spot that was way back in the woods and we found many LGMouth with dark backs and four nice Potomac Pike. Lost four Potomac Pike also. Broke a hook in half and three buried so deep they got off. So enjoy the pics..

























































































Some good eatin tonight..










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Beautiful fish. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Awesome pics again. Great looking SH's!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mike, great report & pics! Is that fellow in the blue shirt Joe Bruce? And with a spinning rod in his hand?


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

bigjim5589 said:


> Mike, great report & pics! Is that fellow in the blue shirt Joe Bruce? And with a spinning rod in his hand?


Yes it is.. sometimes the proper tool is needed.

Capt Mike


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Niiice ...thanks Capt Mike


----------

